# What y'all think



## shawnrice (May 22, 2012)

Blackcreek pup top and bottom ,I like him


----------



## p&y finally (May 22, 2012)

Looks pretty Shawn.


----------



## shawnrice (May 22, 2012)

p&y finally said:


> Looks pretty Shawn.



Thanks ,,,,,now if he just makes a rabbit dog I'll be in good shape


----------



## swampcat95 (May 22, 2012)

Good looking dog.


----------



## shawnrice (May 22, 2012)

Dan x Mercy Pups


Parents 2nd Generation 3rd Generation 4th Generation 
Seltzer Creek Dandy Dan Hale's Nubbin Blackcree Ted II Blackcreek Buster II 
Blackcreek Sally IV 
JBK's Sade Glynn's Little Buster 
Grapevine Dolly 
Callihan's Rappin Misty Blue Callihan's Rappin Duper FC JR's TJ 
Krazy Kajun Whiplash 
William's Linda Cotton Country Black Ace 
William's Lacey 
Bayou Run Mercy Mercy Me FC Steve's Bayou Smokey Joe Callihan's Rappin Tommie Hale's Nubbin 
Callihan's Pappin Misty Blue 
Butler's Angel Cotton Country Black Ace 
Bunches Bend Sadie 
Ace Klub's Rappin Lilly Callihan's Rappin Rosco FC Cotton Country Black Joker 
Bayou Mallet Peewee 
Cotton Country Penny II FC Midnight Hawk 
Cotton Country Lucy


----------



## gemcgrew (May 22, 2012)

I love it! They don't come any houndy'r looking than that!


----------



## daddy ron (May 22, 2012)

shawn he is as pretty as they come old jody hawk is going to love that pup he just got him a blackcreek


----------



## shawnrice (May 22, 2012)

daddy ron said:


> shawn he is as pretty as they come old jody hawk is going to love that pup he just got him a blackcreek


----------



## gemcgrew (May 22, 2012)

My Grandpa always said "The longer the ears, the colder the nose". If that is the case, that pup is going to suck the cobwebs out of the track and jump that rabbit.


----------



## shawnrice (May 22, 2012)

gemcgrew said:


> My Grandpa always said "The longer the ears, the colder the nose". If that is the case, that pup is going to suck the cobwebs out of the track and jump that rabbit.


  I hope he turns out well and does it ! I aint going to lie ,,,,thats why I GOT HIM THOSE EARS ARE AWESOME


----------



## jimmy ballard jr (May 23, 2012)

Thats a handsom young feller. Whats his name????


----------



## oldways (May 23, 2012)

X2 on those ears I like him. I like those long ears and a deep bawl voice in a hound a ground shaker.


----------



## mlandrum (May 23, 2012)

Not enough BLUE Shawn


----------



## DeucesWild (May 23, 2012)

Good looking pup


----------



## pstrahin (May 23, 2012)

Good looking pup.


----------



## shawnrice (May 23, 2012)

mlandrum said:


> Not enough BLUE Shawn


 I know preacher BUT look at them EARS ,what a blue is going to look like with them in the future is my plan


----------



## shawnrice (May 23, 2012)

jimmy ballard jr said:


> Thats a handsom young feller. Whats his name????


Dino !


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 26, 2012)

Shawn, my buddy told me to check out that Black Creek pup on gon. That's about as pretty as a beagle can get.


----------



## shawnrice (May 26, 2012)

jody hawk said:


> shawn, my buddy told me to check out that black creek pup on gon. That's about as pretty as a beagle can get.


thanks jody ,he is a looker for sure ,i got high hopes of him being a good one


----------



## beagle pup (Jun 17, 2012)

good looking pup!


----------



## Rabbitchaser (Jun 18, 2012)

That's a hound if i ever saw one..great looking pup Shawn, if you grow tired of him let me know.


----------

